# Easter Curry, CANCELLED



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What date do peeps prefer for an Easter Curry? I'm suggesting the Viceroy in Bollington
http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy.html

Right folks. Friday it is then. 
So who is up for some excellent food and drink? [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Dani
Sara
John


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh Dani, I thought you'd forgotten! :lol:

Any of those dates are fine for me, so I've not voted. If things change I will vote for my best date, but thus far my diary is empty [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Don't forget to invite Denise! I saw her last night and mentioned another curry - you should have seen her face light up! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mega Sara [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I certainly wouldn't forget Rustyrobot!! How could I?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Voted Friday :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent [smiley=dude.gif] Looks like a trend there 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant do Fridays  so voted Saturday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No wedding to attend this time Les? :wink: :lol: 
[runs for cover]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> No wedding to attend this time Les? :wink: :lol:
> [runs for cover]


Don't talk to me about weddings. The big ones (no not mine) is in may in Santorini. I can hardly ever make Fridays as I have a standing arrangement of long standing. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No wedding to attend this time Les? :wink: :lol:
> ...


No wedding then, unless you get married once a week :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No wedding to attend this time Les? :wink: :lol:
> ...


Hmmmmm, my money is on either Probation Officer or booty call!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I voted Thursday as got family stuff on that weekend

Be good to meet up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Be good to meet up


It cerainly would Paul


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

How long is the poll running for Dani?! It has been saying that it ends "tomorrow at 20.05" since the day you posted it! Will it ever end?!?!? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> How long is the poll running for Dani?! It has been saying that it ends "tomorrow at 20.05" since the day you posted it! Will it ever end?!?!? :lol:


He he :lol:

Never noticed in truth  Think we let it run for 2 more weeks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> How long is the poll running for Dani?! It has been saying that it ends "tomorrow at 20.05" since the day you posted it! Will it ever end?!?!? :lol:


Actually, it says it runs until 7th April on my screen?

Have you heard from Denise which day she prefers as I haven't?

*Attention "Friday-Voters": could you also do the Thursday?* 
[I voted for Friday myself but could also do the Thursday]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Was planning to email Denise tomorrow, so will ask her and report back.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta :-*

Tell her she's a bad girl for not replying to me    
only joking, I know she's busy :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Dani - I emailed Denise today and she can't make this at all now. She is visiting friends or family (can't recall which!).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Sara 

Looking by voters, Friday seems to be the favoured day so far


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just add me onto the most popular day! I'm easy to please!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Just checked the location out, is this a NW meet or a Midlands?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Just add me onto the most popular day! I'm easy to please!


Aye-aye 



GunnerGibson said:


> Just checked the location out, is this a NW meet or a Midlands?
> :lol: :lol:


It's a North Midlands' meet as I'm the North Midlands Rep ,,,,,,, and Manchester is actually in "my" area too :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> Just checked the location out, is this a NW meet or a Midlands?
> :lol: :lol:


What's up with you? It's only Bollington!

Er, where's Bollington?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Er, where's Bollington?


Easy to find from my house; just follow me :wink:
[cause as of tonight 9pm, my car is fighting fit again!!]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Er, where's Bollington?
> ...


Glad you're back up to speed. Chez Constable is nice and easy to find (bless the sat nav!).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Chez Constable is nice and easy to find (bless the sat nav!).


Chez Constable it is!! 

If any of you peeps who is coming to the curry would like to know of this special pre dinner meeting place, just PM me and I shall let you into the secret :wink: :roll:

*And I think we can now safely say that curry night will be on Friday, 22nd April* [unless loads of votes now come in for a different day

So who is up for it then?
Sara
Dani
John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Update on 1st post. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Any more takers for a curry? Think as it stands it's not worth it - perhaps too close to Easter :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think it's best to postpone the curry to a more suiatble time and go for a Ten-Pin Bowling Cruise in May instead. Watch this space [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You could always come up to Scotland


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> You could always come up to Scotland


Are you inviting?  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You could always come up to Scotland
> ...


I sure there is a room spare if not someone will have a tent.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

